

Ask HN: Would you find this developer service useful? - imrank1

As a developer I've had other developers and designers ask for help solving bugs in their projects. When I respond with advice many times I get the response that they don't want suggestions and they are willing to just pay me to solve it for them. So I've started work on a project where people could find professionals on github to solve well defined problems with success criteria. It would basically be like elance highly targeted towards developers. You can come to get issues and small projects solved and also come to make money helping others out. Was wondering if others would find this useful?
======
aytekin
There are services like odesk where you can hire people to work on bugs or
projects. But one with github integration might be interesting.

